# Tortoise Supply on Facebook



## TylerStewart (Dec 3, 2010)

We are going to be breaking the 1,000 subscribers mark in the next day or so on our facebook page, and are going to be doing regular contests through facebook. Some of these contests will be for everyone that "likes" our page, and others (with better prizes) will be for past customers only, who also "like" our page. Prizes will range from large discounts to free giveaways to anything else creative we can think up. If anyone has any interest and wants to stay tuned to our latest updates, photos and contests, click the link below!



​
(if this in the wrong forum for this kinda thing, feel free to move it!)


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 3, 2010)

im new to face book but im sold,i remember seeing tortoise supply at a show in sacramento,i beleive you sold out on star tortoises the first day,i could be wrong it may have been the guy next to you


----------



## Neal (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll get all my fake people to "like" it to increase my chances!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 3, 2010)

ok im having trouble again,i went to the page and i dont know wut to do after that,am i supposed to be sending you a friend request?? if you could help me along,should i search tyler stewart and send a friend request?

if it helps my name is Daryl Deweese incase sumone can jus search me.


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 3, 2010)

At the top of the "TortoiseSupply.com" page, there's a little "like" button. You just click that, and that's it. 

Open for ideas for contests also if anyone has any unique ideas. I have a few in mind, but I was hoping for something more creative. Might have to get my wife's mind working on it. 

Neal, what are you hoping to increase your chances for? There's not a contest currently going on LOL. Looks like we'll break 1K tonight.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 3, 2010)

maybe you can have picture contest's for individual species of turtle or tortoise.


----------



## Neal (Dec 3, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Neal, what are you hoping to increase your chances for?



Winning a contest of course, when they start. 

I'm all for a smoothest shelled leopard tortoise contest. Biggest sulcata.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe cutest baby....


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2010)

bumped


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 4, 2011)

Neal Butler said:


> I'm all for a smoothest shelled leopard tortoise contest. Biggest sulcata.



The problem with anything that needs to be "judged" is that you have people that challenge the decision, whether it's a decision I make, or one that is voted on by other people. Defining "cute" and judging cuteness would be a nightmare (could you imagine a "cutest tort" contest on TFO, and imagine the outrage and hurt feelings by the people that didn't quite win?). It'd be like telling someone their kid wasn't quite as cute as this other kid LOL. Also, with a simple photo, it's hard to verify the size of a sulcata, smoothness of a leopard, let alone even prove that it is theirs and not a photo stolen off of Google. 

Getting the most "Likes" like the last contest was very cut and dry. The highest number wins, no room for debate. The guy that won it was also a good friend of mine, who on his own page just explained in a post (to his friends) that he had entered in a contest and needed "Likes" on his photo to win. I know that's what he did because I saw his request for help with the contest (since he's on my personal friends list). 53 of his friends did it, and he got the $50 prize. I'm kinda surprised at the lack of enthusiasm on it by other entries, where the next best was something like 1/4 of that. I wouldn't think it'd be hard to win the way Chris did, maybe nobody else tried that strategy. We'll have another contest soon, within the month of January. Something different.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 4, 2011)

I really like have Tortoise Supply pop up on my wall! Its always cool to see whats new. I'll keep an eye out for the next contest


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 16, 2011)

After our conversation regarding the availability of our aldabra hatchlings I viewed your website. I must say very nice sir, top notch site. The videos were great. Greg.


----------

